# monitoring network activity



## chrisb63 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello 

I have a airport extreme, 2 macs and one pc on my network.
I would like to monitor the activity on this network.
By monitoring, I mean being able to see websites visited, P2P, etc...

So I'm looking for a soft that I could install on my iMac (10.5.6) to do that.

Before with my Zyxel, I was able to log the activity and to block some websites. With Airport Extreme, I don't think that is doable, at least I don't know how to do it.

If you have some idea...

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## fryke (Jan 17, 2009)

In order to do that, you'd need some sort of firewall/proxy/router that handles all incoming and outgoing traffic. Do you mean that you want all traffic to go through that iMac?


----------



## chrisb63 (Jan 17, 2009)

No no, just to be able to log it.
That would happen, of course, only when the iMac is running.

Or if there is a way to do it with the AE.
By the way the pc connects to the AE by wifi


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 20, 2010)

I use OpenDNS. Just follow the instructions on the site, and it'll lead you through whatever you need to do. 

There is a free version, and it allows you to block sites and monitor traffic on your router.


----------



## joshi2009 (Jan 24, 2010)

Its the hottest topic going. Verizon Business security experts spark and encourage insightful debate around security on our blog. We invite you to join the debate  or just link over and read whats posted. After all, the bad guys arent going away. But by sharing our collective knowledge as threats emerge and change, we can keep them at bay.


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 24, 2010)

joshi2009 said:


> It&#8217;s the hottest topic going. Verizon Business security experts spark and encourage insightful debate around security on our blog. We invite you to join the debate &#8211; or just link over and read what&#8217;s posted. After all, the bad guys aren&#8217;t going away. But by sharing our collective knowledge as threats emerge and change, we can keep them at bay.





And the name of your blog is .............? 

(ps: security is spelled with an "i")


----------

